# Which summer Geek flick do you want to see most?



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

*Techrepublic's Geekend blog* talks about their 18 summer movies of the geek summer. Which do you most want to see?


Iron Man (May 2)
Speed Racer (May 9)
The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (May 16)
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (May 23)
The Happening (June 13)
The Incredible Hulk (June 17)
Get Smart (June 20)
WALL-E (June 27)
Hancock (July 2)
Hellboy II: The Golden Army (July 11)
Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D (July 11)
Meet Dave (July 11)
The Dark Knight (July 18)
X-Files 2 (July 25)
Wanted (July 27)
Lost Boys 2: The Tribe (Sometime in July)
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (August 1)
Babylon A.D. (August 29)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I will likely see them all (depending on the final trailers) but I most want to see

Speed Racer (May 9)
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull (May 23)
Hellboy II: The Golden Army (July 11)
The Dark Knight (July 18)
The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor (August 1)

And I look forward to taking the grand-tibbers to WALL-E 

(I also have high hopes for the cone of silence..., is in my second top 5 list.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I didn't vote because I refuse to pay theater, dvd, or ppv prices.
I pay the big bucks for Premier Pack on DirecTV instead.
Don't think I've gone to a theater in my 10 years of being a DirecTV customer.

Sooo ... my answer to the poll ... I plan to watch ALMOST ALL of these movies, when they hit the premium movie channels.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

None on the list I'd want to see. I quit as a geek.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Iron Man, Chronicles of Narnia, & Indiana Jones are a definate must-see. 

I'll give a "maybe" to Speed Racer, Hulk, WALL-E, & Hellboy II.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Indiana Jones is probably the only "must see" on that list for me. 

I'm sure Wall-E will be joining Shrek 1/2/3, Nemo, Happy Feet, et al in our DVD library for the kids... they seem to love that advanced CGI animation as much as we do.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I want to see Iron Man, but realistically I rarely go to theaters annymore, I'll wait till it hits PPV.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to see them all excpet Speed Racer (the trailers make it look sooooo cheesy) but I wont end up seeing any of them until they come out on DVD. I cant pay movie prices and go sit and listen to everyone else being rude.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Very few that would get me out of the house, but Indy and Hulk might do it.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I'll most likely see all of them - once they hit the pre-viewed shelves at Hollywood Video. Highly unlikely any before then.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like I've got some research to do.
Wasn't aware of most of those titles. 

That Superhero spoof coming out this weekend looks like it could be fun.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

As much as I'm looking forward to the new "Chronicles of Narnia" (honestly), I'd still have to say that the film I would like to see the most out of the list is the new Indiana Jones movie.

I was skeptical until I saw the Hi-Def trailer. After that, I had to drag Mrs. Pinion in here to watch it again. We're both looking forward to it.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have all the premiums and an 8 at a time Netflix subscription... that being said, there are some movies that must be seen the first time on a truly large movie screen...

I always felt sorry for the generation of kids who did not see the very first Star Wars film in a theater... the opening sequence of that huge ship coming "over" your head and bursting out onto the screen told you in no uncertain terms that this was going to be a truly amazing experience. It loses some of that on the TV.

So my must sees are Indiana Jones, Narnia, Journey to the Center of the Earth, Ironman and Dark Knight.. as a matter of fact, I will see both Dark Knight and Indiana Jones in the Imax Theater.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have all the premiums and an 8 at a time Netflix subscription... that being said, there are some movies that must be seen the first time on a truly large movie screen...
> 
> I always felt sorry for the generation of kids who did not see the very first Star Wars film in a theater... the opening sequence of that huge ship coming "over" your head and bursting out onto the screen told you in no uncertain terms that this was going to be a truly amazing experience. It loses some of that on the TV.
> 
> So my must sees are Indiana Jones, Narnia, Journey to the Center of the Earth, Ironman and Dark Knight.. as a matter of fact, I will see both Dark Knight and Indiana Jones in the Imax Theater.


Right, Right, and I congratulate you on being able to see them at IMAX. 

While I'm working very hard to create the ultimate home movie experience (waiting for the right projector to be available) I can always find movies I'd rather see in the whole experience of a knowledgeable, reactive audience; movie popcorn; getting out of the house; arranging to be with family; etc.

One of our local theatre chains has gone to reserved seating, helps a lot! Now if only they've have the popcorn and drinks ready for us... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> One of our local theatre chains has gone to reserved seating, helps a lot! Now if only they've have the popcorn and drinks ready for us...


Sweet!! Can't wait to find this around here. That's one of the major reasons we don't go to the movies as much anymore - if you don't get there 1/2 hour early your're stuck in the front row with your head tilted back and need a chiropracter by the time the movie is over. :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Right, Right, and I congratulate you on being able to see them at IMAX.
> 
> While I'm working very hard to create the ultimate home movie experience (waiting for the right projector to be available) I can always find movies I'd rather see in the whole experience of a knowledgeable, reactive audience; movie popcorn; getting out of the house; arranging to be with family; etc.
> 
> ...


Tom.. Ironically, when I was experiencing my teen years in Detroit's suburbs, theaters had reserved seating... at least the better ones did. I remember going to the box office in advance and picking up tickets with reserved seats for that weekends date. Of course they weren't cheap $6.50 as I recall, a lot for a theater ticket in the late 60's.

The theaters back then were more entertaining, I remember seeing "Airport" in the theater, the lobby had been remade to look like an airport terminal, the ushers were in airline uniforms as were the people working at the snack counter. Instead of music, the theater speakers played announcements like you would hear in an airport.

Of course, back then, the movie didn't have to pay for itself the first weekend, Airport probably had close to a 3 month run at that theater.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Right, Right, and I congratulate you on being able to see them at IMAX.
> 
> While I'm working very hard to create the ultimate home movie experience (waiting for the right projector to be available) I can always find movies I'd rather see in the whole experience of a knowledgeable, reactive audience; movie popcorn; getting out of the house; arranging to be with family; etc.
> 
> ...


I hadn't thought about IMAX -- there's an IMAX theater at the Discovery Place in Charlotte, now showing the latest Dinosaur adventure. No doubt very much worth seeing.
I voted for Indy -- Harrison Ford movies are always must see. As to the others, I would probably wait for them to come out on TV, and watch them on our 55 inch Sony. It would be nice to have a projector, but not really practical in our house (20 foot ceiling in Family Room and no place to hang one or cable it).

As to the Movie Theater Popcorn thing -- problem solved with a popcorn cart we bought at Sam's club several months ago. It probably has paid for itself already, and certainly makes much better popcorn than the microwave variety. Of course, the smell adds to the movie experience, too. :grin:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Cholly said:


> I hadn't thought about IMAX -- there's an IMAX theater at the Discovery Place in Charlotte, now showing the latest Dinosaur adventure. No doubt very much worth seeing.
> I voted for Indy -- Harrison Ford movies are always must see. As to the others, I would probably wait for them to come out on TV, and watch them on our 55 inch Sony. It would be nice to have a projector, but not really practical in our house (20 foot ceiling in Family Room and no place to hang one or cable it).
> 
> As to the Movie Theater Popcorn thing -- problem solved with a popcorn cart we bought at Sam's club several months ago. It probably has paid for itself already, and certainly makes much better popcorn than the microwave variety. Of course, the smell adds to the movie experience, too. :grin:


You are so right! 

The only reason we haven't done the Popcorn cart thing is we'd quickly reach 400lbs--no conrol when it comes to great popcorn! 

My uncle build a very long down mount for his ceiling (about the same height-ish). But then he's a mechanical engineer and welder (tho I bet he gave it to one of his staff to actually weld...) 

Can you mount the projector on the back wall with a long throw lens?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> You are so right!
> 
> The only reason we haven't done the Popcorn cart thing is we'd quickly reach 400lbs--no conrol when it comes to great popcorn!
> 
> ...


I discovered the best thing to use when making old-fashioned (not microwave) popcorn is one of those pasta pots that come with a lid that has holes in it to drain the water off the pasta. The holes let enough steam out that you get perfect popcorn everytime. I don't buy the microwave stuff anymore! :new_popco


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Too many cool ones coming. TDK, INDY IV, IRON MAN are for sure "theater night" flicks. Others either are guaranteed renters or avoid at all costs!

However, my vote went to X-FILES. Have been waiting years for this. All the teases we have had from Duchovney & Co regarding a new X Files movie is finally paying off. Also good to know it's a stand-alone story. Don;t know how much more mileage they could get out of the alien conspriacy stuff.

Considering that Carter is helming this one - who knows Mulder & Scully better than the guy that created them - I have no doubt that this will NOT suck. And will be interesting to see what our fave feds have been up to since we saw them last.

Plus, I have a thing for Gillian Anderson, so what can you do?


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

Going to a theater is such a pain anymore and mostly unjoyable thanks to all the inconsiderate people that have their cell phones on throughout the movie, that I won't likely see any of these in theaters. However, I am most interested in the new Indiana Jones and Iron Man movies from the list. Get Smart looks really good too. Maybe I'll venture out on a weekday before school lets out and see one or two of these before all the kiddos pack the theaters. Dang...I am sounding older all the time.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Iron Man is going to be the next big Comic Book Franchise Film.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jessica Alba not withstanding, there's no way I'm wasting my hard-earned
retirement bucks on that load of B-rated summertime crapola. My popcorn 
is better and my cokes are cheaper.

I sub to every premium movie channel in the _known_ Universe, including the
Bollywood Cineplex 99 Pak. I never _have_ to go see movies at the theater.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Don't think I've gone to a theater in my 10 years of being a DirecTV customer.


It's been 7 years for me since I've been to the theater. Once you have a HT, there's no point.

I wanted to see Speed Racer until I saw the trailor. Now, I think I"ll pass.

I'll end up watching most of them, but the three I'm looking forward to renting:

Get Smart
WALL*E
The Dark Knight


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have all the premiums and an 8 at a time Netflix subscription... that being said, there are some movies that must be seen the first time on a truly large movie screen...


It's all a matter of viewing distance VS screen size.

From 13' back, our 126" screen IS a truly large movie screen. Besides, our room sounds better than most theaters.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> It's all a matter of viewing distance VS screen size.
> 
> From 13' back, our 126" screen IS a truly large movie screen. Besides, our room sounds better than most theaters.


I can control the conditions at home and enjoy a movie so much more than at a theater. I remember an old theater that we had locally, that is now closed, that had a HUGE screen that actually curved a little on the sides. They had the curtains covering it and when the previews started they would pull the curtain back to reveal the screen. It was pretty neat and made it seem a little special. Now the screens seem barely larger than what I have at home and the sound is horrible.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I can't say Speed Racer is the one I most want to see, but it is one of those cartoons that were hard wired in my brain from when I was a kid, I can still hear the theme song in my head.

How about a movie version of Jonny Quest? Anyone remember that cartoon?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

russ9 said:


> I can't say Speed Racer is the one I most want to see, but it is one of those cartoons that were hard wired in my brain from when I was a kid, I can still hear the theme song in my head.
> 
> How about a movie version of Jonny Quest? Anyone remember that cartoon?


Yes, I remember Speed Racer fondly (it was a staple of my visits to grandma and grandpa because it was on in their area but not mine) and I still watch Jonny Quest on Boomerang... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I want to see almost all of them, but The Dark Knight is at the top...with Chronicles of Narnia.

And OMG! I so did not know they were doing a second Lost Boys movie! I don't think there is anyway it will live up to the first though...


----------

